# Is it ok to melt - melt & pour on stove top?



## kniquy (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a microwave, but it died a number of months ago and hasn't been replaced yet.  I have made CP soap and did use my stove top to melt the oils very slowly at a low setting. 

I am trying a batch of melt and pour shea to make a quick batch to give as valentines gifts.  Having never made M & P I have a few questions:

Is it ok to warm on the stove top?  
Is there a max temp it shouldn't go over?  
Is there a temp to cool to before adding color and FO?  
Do I need to let the M&P cool to a certain temp before pouring into the molds? I'm using a silicone mold where each soap is probably about and ounce of soap.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi Kniquy- I don't work as often with MP as much as I used to, but yes, it perfectly fine to melt M&P on the stovetop. I don't own a microwave, so that's the only way I've ever melted mine. I've melted it in a pot directly on the burner (electric coil) on low to med-low heat and also in a bain marie or double-boiler. Both have worked well for me, but the bain marie/double boiler is definitely the best way to go (less chance of scorching). Here is a great article by SoapQueen of how best to heat M&P and max temps to avoid going over: *https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/how-to-avoid-burnt-melt-pour/* 

I can't speak for anyone else, but I've always added my colorants and scents as soon as the MP is melted and without waiting for it too cool. If I wait until the MP cools some, their addition always causes the soap to thicken/harden up too much for it to work with nicely. I've never waited for it to cool before pouring either.

Hopefully more folks will chime in soon!


IrishLass


----------



## Mopie (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey, Kniquy!!
I only started my MP soap making recently, so I'm by no means an expert on this matter, but I do believe it's perfectly fine to melt soap on the stovetop. That's the only way I've ever melted mine, at least. The only thing I'd really say is that if you're going to do it that way, try using a double boiler. It's really easy and makes for a much better cleanup. It also helps make sure you don't burn your soap. Just fill a pot with water, put your double boiler (or another pot!) in it, and let the steam melt your soap. Be careful doing it like this though, because there is still a chance it could burn. Just make sure you don't leave it unattended, and keep your stove temp on medium after your water starts to boil. I've never really waited to put in color or scents, I just did it as soon as it was melted. And with silicone molds, you should be fine to pour them in the molds whenever. Just make sure you have something under the molds so they can't burn your surface. 
Hope this helped, and have a lovely day!
Mopie


----------



## kniquy (Feb 17, 2019)

Mopie said:


> I only started my MP soap making recently, so I'm by no means an expert on this matter, but I do believe it's perfectly fine to melt soap on the stovetop.


  Thanks for the tips.  I initially tried on the stove top with my large pyrex measuring cup and pot, but it seemed to take forever to melt despite me chopping it up pretty small.  It just seemed to ball back up as i stirred.  

My next attempt i ended up using the same pyrex measuring cup put it into the crock pot on high with a few inches of water.  This was perfection.  On high it melted perfectly in about an hour and that was with only cutting it into larger chunks.


----------

